# My New Mark III Hunter



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

I went to the range today and fired the brand new Mark III Hunter at 25 yards. What a blast. I tested four different 22LR brands and got some good results (for me at least). I had no FTF or FTE. I fired 2 magazines with each type of ammo (80 rounds in all) and I'll rank them as follows:

CCI Mini Mag
Remmington 22 Thunderbolt
Remmington 22 Viper
CCI Stinger

The best single group was with the 22 Thunderbolt but when averaging two groups from each load the CCI Mini Mag was the clear winner. The CCI Stingers were not even in the ballgame.

The first 3 magazines were difficult to seat requiring a pretty hefty slam. After that they slipped in and clicked in place just like butter. I followed up the .22 with a couple of magazines in the Glock 19 and that was a great way to finish the session. At home, I field stripped the MK III, cleaned and reassembled with very little trouble. The help on this forum and the great Youtube videos made the field strip less intimidating. Oh yea...the shifter ball represents another hobby of mine.


----------



## Brent05Redfire (May 22, 2009)

I am really liking how the Mark III's look and considering getting one for target practice use. and that gun is about as purdy as they come.

nice shifter ball too. is that off a Hurst?


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

gilream said:


> I went to the range today and fired the brand new Mark III Hunter at 25 yards. What a blast. I tested four different 22LR brands and got some good results (for me at least). I had no FTF or FTE. I fired 2 magazines with each type of ammo (80 rounds in all) and I'll rank them as follows:
> 
> CCI Mini Mag
> Remmington 22 Thunderbolt
> ...


I've shot all of the same loads, plus CCI Blazers and Winchester High Velocity in my Mark III with perfect results. The Blazers and Winchester are not hot loads, i.e. like to Mini Mags or Stinges. Just standard Long Rifle. 
I added a BSA Optical Sight to the Mark III and added to the fun of target practice and plinking. Cost approximately $100.00 and clamps to the top ramp in 2 seconds. The BSA doesn't add magnification, just 4 additional red optics, dot, cross, circle with dot, etc.
Mitch


----------

